# Latest Version According to Freshports



## purgatori (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, so I'm just wondering which 'branch' Freshports is tracking. I want to install the latest version of Dillo, which Freshports tells me is 3.01, but even though my 'PACKAGESITE' is packages-8-stable/Latest, I can only install 2.2.1 when I use pkg_add. Do I need to track another branch, or what's going on?


----------



## falkman (Nov 2, 2011)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/

You can look through there to see the current versions on the official FreeBSD ftp server... I already looked through and it looks like for all amd64 systems since FreeBSD 6.0, they have the latest dillo... as for i386, it's dillo 2.21 across the board. I'm not sure if support was dropped on i386 or what, but you should try hopping over to www/dillo2 and building it yourself with ports(7). It's plenty lightweight... it shouldn't be an issue.

Regards,
Brandon Falk


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 2, 2011)

Packages lag behind ports a bit. FreshPorts track Fresh ports. There are no branches. There is single CVS port repo


----------



## purgatori (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for those responses, guys, that clears things up immensely


----------



## dza (Jun 6, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Packages lag behind ports a bit. FreshPorts track Fresh ports. There are no branches. There is single CVS port repo



So this means it is -CURRENT? *O*n FreeBSD 9? *O*r 10?


----------



## jozze (Jun 6, 2013)

In FreeBSD, you have two parts of the operating system:

1.) *the base system*
This is your operating system itself (the kernel, grep, ls, along with other commands and some useful utilities). They are divided into different versions -- e.g. 8.0, 8.1, 8.3, 8-STABLE, 9.0, 9.1, 9-STABLE, 10-CURRENT and so on.

2.) *ports*
These are the third party utilities/programs, and don't affect the base system whatsoever, but they do change the user experience quite a bit. Since ports are just a collection of Makefiles and patches, and you build them from source, they can (in theory) work in any FreeBSD version (in practice they build on those versions of FreeBSD that are still supported and have not yet reached EOL -- so some ports may not build on FreeBSD 10-CURRENT, 9.0, 8.0, 7.* ...).

In your case, current is referring to the latest revision of the ports tree (which again, has connection to the FreeBSD 10-CURRENT).


----------



## kpa (Jun 6, 2013)

There's exactly one ports tree, no branches and it's not tied to a particular version of FreeBSD. Most ports do work on all supported versions of FreeBSD, some only on certain versions.


----------

